
Daring Fireball: The iPhone 3G - sant0sk1
http://daringfireball.net/2008/10/iphone_3g
======
jawngee
That's a deep throating if I've ever seen one.

I posted this before, but I'll do it again:

Weird, I use my iPhone for everything but a phone, because, frankly, it sucks
as a phone. Which is good, because I let it disrupt me less and am less likely
to disrupt other people because I don't want to wait for it to unfreeze and
then another 30 seconds it takes me to scroll through my contacts list and
then thumb the fucking thing and then click on call.

And, shit, I don't even use it for email because it sucks for that too. I
can't search. I have 5 email accounts for various things and I have to click
15 times to check them all, instead of a single view like the blackberry. Oh
and I can't search. I mentioned that. Did I mention that? Yeah, I can't
search. And when I click on a message I have to wait for the fucking webkit
view to load before I can read it. I can't copy and paste addresses, I can't
forward emails as sms's, I can't save attachments. SO awesome.

So yeah I use it for everything but email and the phone. And maybe SMS
messaging too I do a lot less of because it's another slow cumbersome process
that zaps the joy out of semi-realtime conversation. I love it when it craps
out, and how it can't send in the background and those wonderfully stupid chat
bubbles. I am not 12 years old.

So I don't really use it for anything other than browsing the web, tracking
poker stats and playing Wurdle. I love Wurdle. I can play it until my thumbs
cramp. I hope those guys make millions.

So yeah the iphone is the greatest piece of something alright.

~~~
mattmaroon
The problem with Apple making only one of them is that they can only have one
priority list, while the myriad of Android devs can have as many as users do.
iPhone's list is something like:

1\. Web Browsing 2\. Music/video 3\. Games 4\. Email/sms 5\. Phone

That's almost the exact opposite of every corporate user, and most teenagers.

It will be interesting to see if they ever release a second model, the way
they eventually put out different lines of iPods. Maybe something bigger and
less flashy, but with a keypad and way better voice. I won't hold my breath,
but it might work.

------
mattmaroon
Wow, I've never actually seen someone fellate a phone before.

~~~
iigs
He should use an iPhone to record a video of that... oh wait...

------
tjmc
Why are people so enamoured with this fawning sycophant?

~~~
superjohan
I generally like Gruber's writing, but this piece was just drivel. It read
more like "I've barely used any other smartphones!" than "the iPhone is great
compared to other smartphones".

------
alaskamiller
It should have just stopped after the 6th paragraph.

~~~
notauser
Indeed. One of the features he hypes most

" _If Apple can build a feature like this into the iPhone itself, it will be a
smash hit feature, and, if it were something that only worked with Mac OS X,
yet another impetus for iPhone/iPod users to switch from Windows._ "

is 3G tethering, deliberately removed from the App Store by Apple, and already
available to Windows, Linux and OS X users of any old free-on-contract 3G
Nokia.

Even Ubuntu (in 8.10) includes support for 3G modems, which should give you
some idea how old hat they are :)

------
atog
I love it. And _i_ love my _Phone_! :)

